# Softcups



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been using Softcups around ovulation time to see if they might help us and I was just wondering what you ladies think.

Personally, I think that they are fantastic for keeping everything close and giving us a better chance with my DH's poor motility.  They're also (TMI) incredibly good for not having to get up in the middle of the night, if you know what I mean!

Does anyone else experience cramping like aches when you have them in though.  I'm pretty sure that I've put them in correctly but I always feel a bit uncomfortable from the moment that it's in.  I also find that my CM almost completely dries up after I've taken it out.

Does anyone else experience that?  I'm now thinking that I may be best of stopping using them, especially as I had a cervical scare and a LLETZ procedure.  Maybe I should just leave my poor little cervix alone?

I've love to know if anyone else gets this.  I can't make up my mind whether it's ok or not, maybe a case of ttc blindness taking over common sense?!


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm intrigued. Not heard of them. What are they?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Wendy, they are fab!

They were supposed to be an alternative to mooncups for periods but the TTC Brigade found out that, seeing as they effectively cap the cervix, they can hold sperm in place and close to the opening.  Softcup themselves are investigating the fertility use of them now.  If you Google 'Softcup trying to conceive' you'll come up with a million interesting articles and forums.

I bought mine on Amazon for a few pounds.  I love them, it's just so reassuring to know that everything is in place for longer and sooo much cleaner.  

I tried again this morning and just left it in for 40 mins and it seemed to do the trick.  Every nurse who's ever done my smear has commented on how high my cervix is mid month, so perhaps I just need to be more careful about putting them in x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Gosh, that really, really makes sense. Especially for us where mf is a problem, the more we can keep at the cervix, the better!

Off to google!


----------



## sallyloo (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh Wow that is a great idea! I have used Softcups during my cycle, but I never thought of using them to help me get pregnant. In terms of them being uncomfortable, they shouldn't be if you have them in correctly. I have not used them for the way you are, but I have used quite a few of them for my cycle. The first time I used them they were terribly uncomfortable, but I stuck wit it and tried it a few more times. After a while, I couldn't notice that I was wearing it. As I said though, that was when I was menstruating. I'm not sure if it would feel differently during ovulation.. I would think not though because I've also used a diaphragm to prevent pregnancy and it felt similar to the Softcup at first.


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

did you have any luck ? ive used them for the first time, been ttcing a while now.... this is the first month ive used the cup to aid fertility and   it gives me a bfp !! ill find out if it worked first time by 22nd september x


----------



## Belfast_Butterfly (Sep 8, 2013)

I used them for a few cycles when we tried naturally. They're a bit uncomfy at first but the feeling soon disappears  They're ideal for keeping the swimmers where they should be but not ideal for me when I was on my periods as it got a bit messy   Anything's worth a try if it increases our chances of conceiving though!  
x


----------

